# Use of galvanized metal for solar wax melter



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a thread that references galvanized steel in a wax melter. Look for _fish_stix _comments:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?242773-Simple-wax-melter

While beeswax is generally _not _considered human food, you may be interested in FDA rules regarding galvanized metal in contact with commercially prepared food:
http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/ucm188064.htm



> *4-101.15 Galvanized Metal, Use Limitation.*
> 
> Galvanized metal may not be used for utensils or food-contact surfaces of equipment that are used in contact with *acidic *food. [SUP]P
> [/SUP]
> http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/ucm188064.htm


As far as honey acidity:
http://www.honeybeesuite.com/how-acid-is-honey/

And don't forget CamCote _food safe_ epoxy based paint:
http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Honey-House-Tools/Camcote-Epoxy-Paint

.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

here is my take on it...we live in a very litigious society that settles its disputes and grievances by blaming otehrs and exacting the proverbial pound of flesh via settlements and court ordered reparations. As such, food producers and processors really have to use the BEST equipment available, or else they risk the wrath of the lawyers. 

I'm not a commercial anything, I'll probably never sell any honey, and almost assuredly never break even, or make a profit with the bees. For my purposes the investment in stainless steel extracting equipment is ridiculous. we're talking about collecting bee vomit here. i think a few minutes contact with some zinc galvanizing is the least of my worries. Especially when weighed against my exposure to metals via forging, welding, plasma cutting, and grinding when I'm doing my metal fabricating. a bit of honey isn;t going to be the straw that breaks the camels back.

Now, with that said, i do plan to cover everything in my homemade extractor with a food grade epoxy to limit the honey/metal contact, but thats my nod to "food safety," and thats as far as it goes. I understand that other folks have wildly varied opinions, and i think thats great for them...it's just not great for me.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

For a wax melter galvanized will work fine. I used aluminum flashing for mine. No one is going to eat your wax I hope and any honey that comes out of these things is so burned it just goes down the drain. If you are going to build a melter what I would suggest is find the tray you want to use first and build the melter to fit it.


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cleo,
This is the first I've seen of this thread. I appreciate you guys finding an answer to the question


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The tray in mine is galvanized sheetmetal, haven't noticed any discoloration of the beeswax, or the metal.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Most of the melters I see are galvanized. I think we worry too much.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree that their is little to worry about with galvanized metal for a wax melter. but on the food grade issue. keep in mind people use bees wax to make lip balm. Not eating it is questionable.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

KPeacock said:


> ... i do plan to cover everything in my homemade extractor with a food grade epoxy to limit the honey/metal contact...


 From my prospective, zinc-galvanized metal is mush safer than ANY epoxy. I never heard "food-grade" epoxy...


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

cerezha said:


> From my prospective, zinc-galvanized metal is mush safer than ANY epoxy. I never heard "food-grade" epoxy...












so much wrong with that statement its hard to comprehend.

http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Honey-House-Tools/Camcote-Epoxy-Paint


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

schmism said:


> so much wrong with that statement its hard to comprehend.


 I am sorry if I did not fulfill your expectations.
http://www.epa.gov/opptintr/existingchemicals/pubs/actionplans/bpa.html
BPA is a high production volume (HPV) chemical widely used in manufacturing polycarbonate plastics and epoxy resins used in nearly every industry. ...
Because BPA is a reproductive, developmental, and systemic toxicant in animal studies and is weakly estrogenic, there are questions about its potential impact particularly on children’s health and the environment.. 
However, since the low-dose studies do raise questions and concerns, some authorities have taken action to protect sensitive populations, particularly infants and young children. For example, while acknowledging that science indicates exposure levels are below potential health effects levels, Canada is taking steps to ban BPA in baby bottles as a precautionary measure....

do not worry - at the end, FDA says that BPA is below permitted amount.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

I have just recently thought about slanting a piece of new galvanized tin (i had left over from a chicken coop build) into a bucket with some water in it. Really simple. It gave me the idea when i dropped a piece of burrcomb on it one day and it was melted in minits. Of coarse it was 105 that day


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

cerezha said:


> I am sorry if I did not fulfill your expectations.
> http://www.epa.gov/opptintr/existingchemicals/pubs/actionplans/bpa.html
> BPA is a high production volume (HPV) chemical widely used in manufacturing polycarbonate plastics and epoxy resins used in nearly every industry. ...
> Because BPA is a reproductive, developmental, and systemic toxicant in animal studies and is weakly estrogenic, there are questions about its potential impact particularly on children’s health and the environment..
> ...


You neglected to add this part of the quote.

Humans appear to be exposed primarily through food packaging manufactured using BPA, although those products account for less than *5 percent* of the BPA used in this country. 

There are literally hundreds of plastics and epoxy's in use. 95% of which do not contain BPA's.

I have been told to never hod Galvanized nails in my mouth. Not like you should hold nails in your mouth in the first place. The reason to not mouth them was they are poisonous. But then I watched guys mouth them for years.


----------

